# Scooby Doo pumpkin template?



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

You mean this one? 

http://www.dltk-holidays.com/halloween/mpatterns.htm

Scroll almost all the way down to see the actually link to the template... and it's free.


----------



## phantom2 (Sep 1, 2005)

not quite.
I was looking for this one


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok, how about this then? (a littler bit of photoshop work)

Check your PM. : )


Btw, this is what it should look like when it's done carving/scrapping. (without the "sample" word of course) 










Sorry about the missing dog tag. I left it out by accident when modifiing the picture, but it's an easy thing to add back in yourself.


----------



## phantom2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Its perfect.
Thanks.


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

Glad I was able to help out. : )


----------



## stroms7 (Aug 30, 2006)

hallow33n, any chance i could get your photoshop version as well? let me know...thanks


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

Check your PM in a few minutes stroms7.


----------



## Mage (Oct 20, 2006)

Three cheers for Hallow33n, god of Photoshop!


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Mage, but I wouldn't go that far.  

I figure it's about time I started to give back to the community here.  It's the least I can do for all you guys/gals. I have used some of the ideas from these boards since I started lurking last year. And I have found answers to some of the questions I couldn't find anywhere else. Besides, where else can I find members that like this holiday as much as I do? (my wife just rolls her eyes and asks when I'm going to grow up. I tell here when I'm dead and gone... and even then, she can still use ME in a display).  j/k  

Btw, the hardest part about the the photoshop, was cleaning up the pic that phantom2 posted, and making the template "usable" and simple. (about 30 minutes worth of work). If anyone else needs the Scooby template, let me know.


----------

